# Therapy dog-impossible for Bella... HELP!



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

:wavey: Ok so Bella and I have been working on being a therapy dog, but I'm ready to just give up. My family thinks it's impossible "She's too hyper!" But that just makes me more determined. But now I don't think it's possible which is why I need help, I don't _really_ want to give up but I could do it when Bella calms down a bit. Any tips? Here is why I don't think it's possible: 1) When she sees a dog 50 yards away she goes crazy. 2) Around people she knows to sit when she gets petted but she still gets crazy. 3) She won't ignore treats on the ground or any other smelly "yummy" stuff. 
Thanks!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

How old is she? Our therapy group says that most dogs aren't ready until after they're two years old.


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

She's 3, but doesn't act like it!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone that has had dogs knows that you don't always get what you want. Not all dogs want to get to the level we have in mind for them. Let's put it this way...your job is being a very good nurse but we don't need nurses right now so your told you will have to be a farmer. Would your heart be into being a farmer? Well Bella, at this point in her life, does not want to get to the level you want her too. If she is a joy to be with and loves to be a active dog maybe you should try to find out what she wants to do. Maybe she would love to be a agility dog or a flyball dog for now. As she matures you can again see if she is ready to make your goal of therapy dog possible. Right now work with her in other ways as all things done with your dog make that bond stronger and this can be use as a great foundation for you and Bella. Good Luck and enjoy your friendly fun loving dog.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had to give up our idea of doing therapy work with Penny. Not only was she very exciteable...still is at 10 1/2...but she's not particularly interested in people and doesn't care to sit and get petted. She's missing the main components of being theraputic. :doh:

She just is therapy dog material. Of course, we love her just the way she is!:smooch:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

When I adopted Buddy at the approximate age of 3, I was told that he had "high energy". I didn't know the meaning of that. After extensive obedience training and aging, he has calmed down trmendously. He IS a Therapy dog and does beautifully in various facilities. As a matter of fact, I will be going to a reading program where children read to dogs tonight. If you want it, don't give up but perhaps you should concentrate on lots of obedience training first. In time, you may get your wish.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The irony of Penny is that even tho she didn't workout as a therapy dog for other people...after 3 years of obedience classes...she was the perfect dog for me.

I had a series of debilitating health problems. Her energy and excitement MADE ME GET OFF THE COUCH and get going. If I had had a dog that was content to just sit and cuddle, I might not be where I am today with my level of activity.

Your Bella is perfect for her job...you just need to find out what that job is.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Try reading Control Unleashed. It really works so well.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Hang in there! I've been there! I had a Lab mix who was super hyper and very mouthy. We were kicked out of *three* therapy dog organizations when he was 3 years old. I was in tears after being kicked out of one of them, since it happened before my dog even had his first visit. I tried again when he was 6 years old when my dog calmed down and he made it into a couple of therapy dog organizations and stayed in them. I am not saying it will take until your dog is 6 for Bella to slow down, but what I am saying is that Goldens like labs are hyper and happy. They tend to get very excited and do they love food. If Bella is young, it may take a little while longer, but with determination, you will get there. She will eventually learn not to react to other dogs and to not eat treats off of the groud. My current dog, a Golden, has her own challenges that I am working through. She is only 4 months old though. Last night she had trouble with her down stay. She would not stay down, even though she has done it before. You will have good days and bad days. Mercy still gets easily distracted and excited about nearby people and dogs. She wants to pull up to people to be petted. Good luck with Bella!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

One of my therapy group members has two Goldens. Misty is 13 and she goes with us to the nursing home and to other events. Misty exudes peace, I adore her and so do all the kids, old people (except one old lady who hates everyone and everything - seriously!). Her other Golden is Misty's daughter, Calli is 6. There is no way she will ever be a therapy dog, she practically jumps with joy every time she sees a person or another dog. 

I'm sort of like Penny's Mom - not the physical problems, but I'm totally a "let me sit down and read all month and I'm content" type. Max came along, and suddenly we're out of the house and going all sorts of places - and I lost 30 lbs along the way! So ........... you really do get the dog you need, and even if Bella can't do the therapy thing, she's got a job and she might be doing it already, you just haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I keep telling people that Casper will be a therapy dog - when he's seven. When he's "in the zone", he could sit and be petted forever. He doesn't care - play with his ears, teeth, feet, tail, lips - it's all good in his book. However, at 10 months, he loves everyone so much!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow! goldenbella, you and me are so alike! I would love for Casey to be a therapy dog, but at 9 months he's just sooo hyper! And i'm not sure if he will ever come down from it...I've learned how to control some of the energy, but he's super happy to see people and it's irrepressible...

Anyway, his manners have improved so much from just basic obedience classes. I'm not sure what you and Bella have done....You might consider doing agility with her...i've heard awesome things about how it really lets lots of energy out of hyper dogs. Just because it's an active sport doesn't mean she wouldn't be able to shut herself off.
Also, the obvious, long daily walks. Casey used to just chill in the house and run around like crazy knocking things over right and left, so i thought, "hey, he's getting exercise, right?" wrong! He gets long walks and we explore new things pretty much every day and his energy is so much better...it's like it just fulfills something inside him that needed to explore.
So, that's what's working for him...i'm giving him as much mental and physical exercise as i can, and he's improving phenomenally!

best of luck! pm me if you come up with anything!


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the answers! Sorry I havn't been aroound for a while... SO BUSY!! I was gone for a week and today I got home, and Bella will listen to EVERYTHING I say!! She is SO wierd!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

If you want you can achieve it. That is my thoughts. Your dog is hyper you play with her before you train for therapy that is what I do I spend a good 45 minutes walking, sitting, healing and fetching with Jige before I go to a nursing home. He is a happy boy but he loves to be petted and if the person doesnt want him around he is content to lay on the floor while I talk to the person. 

Work on the " leave it command" everyday when you go for a walk have a goodie in your pocket that you can toss down and say " leave it" walk on past walk a few feet turn around and do it again. Make sure you praise her good for leaving it. In time she will do great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just went and took the TDI with Copley, so it is fresher in my mind, Rather than working specifically on Leave It, and polite greeting/ dog to dog, how about getting religious with her STAY command? Proof it, perfect it, and it will carry you through much of the test. For the leave it exercise, one way to handle it is to work on heel/ attention to your face.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

With my dog BaWaaJige he doesnt focus on my face while we heel as he doesnt care for treats. But the Leave it command is for more than just food. I have used for balls bouncing that were NOT ours, wanting to go after small animals and many other things. 

I read or was told that you need to do an exercise 100x before your dog will get it.


----------



## goldenbella5 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok so I'm working on it slowly and taking my time. Patience gets you places!


----------

